# Should I be worried about my BCI’s poo?



## daddydiablo (12 mo ago)

hi everyone,

i have a 2 1/2 year old boa constrictor imperator called diablo. i have only had him for one month. today he left an alarming looking mess in his enclosure. should i be concerned?

context: i haven’t been able to feed him for just over three weeks. he shed last week which is partly why he hasn’t been taking his food. i tried again today (before he left the mess) and he still wasn’t having it.

so, can anyone please tell me what’s wrong?

many thanks in advance,
max


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Are you sure of the snakes sex? 
It almost looks like egg slugs?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Its a mix of poo and Urate... looks fine to me. 

If you are concerned collect the stool and urate, place it into a container and book an appointment with the vet to test and confirm nothing untoward is going on.


----------

